# Darth Algae, the final chapter!



## biffe (Nov 1, 2004)

As some of you might remember I had my share of algae problems, our good old friend Darth Algae and the evil empire decided to make my tank to their home, but the combined forces of UV-sterilization and frequently water changes made a incredible progress in only 4 days, allow me to share a few of the pictures I took, this had truly been the most fascinating experience in my aquarium hobby time, never thought something could be that easy.

After looking at a tank like the picture below for weeks I decided that it was time to do somthing.










The UV was installed, not without trouble though, what I didn't knew when I ordered the UV was that the company only sold equipment for professionals, so I told them that I had a BIG aquarium so they send me the biggest they had on stock for normal tank size as he called it. I have to admit that I was wondering why the heck they put it in such a big box when the mail man came with it; I mean a UV is normal at the size of a big soda but not this one. So I had to contact my oldtimer to fix some fittings so I could get it down into normal hose size for my Eheim.










The UV have been on 24 hours now, I can already see big improvements, yes! This looks like a winner.










Now we have almost perfect clear water, at least that was what I thought, living with Darth Algae for months blur the memory of crystal clear water&#8230; 










Weeee now its 4 days since I installed the UV, and the water is almost crystal clear, only changes in the tank is a few of the fastgrowers from the right side was planted in the open area until I get some Echinodorus.









If I didnt shoot those pictures my self i wouldnt have belived it, I hope this is the final major battle ill have to fight for a long time, it almost made me quit the hobby.

Before i sign off i would like to share a photo of a male Rainbowfish I took tonight.










Regards

Kenneth


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

I had a simular experience. I had gw and the UV cleared it up pronto. While a UV may not be an essensial peice of equipment; GW can be beat by blackouts or starving the algae. However, the UV kills the algae with zero stress to fish and plants. For me it is now an essential item.

Rick


----------

